# My 4 Redtail Black Cockatoos



## Inkslinger (Oct 24, 2007)

Was out rearranging the Aviary and snapped some shots

Their Names are Sambo, Kookie, Gedda and Gibbet


----------



## ari (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice - extremelly nice


----------



## scorps (Oct 24, 2007)

coolies


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 24, 2007)

They make the best companion birds


----------



## Radar (Oct 24, 2007)

Amazing birds, I know what you mean about making good companion birds.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 24, 2007)

wow i didnt know people kept them 
i thort ya couldnt coz they were endangerd or is that just yellow tails??
coz ive seen them near my house b4
they are BIG birds haha 
great photos they look awesome


----------



## Miss B (Oct 24, 2007)

Awesome 

I always wanted a cockatoo. Still do, actually.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 24, 2007)

Gecko_ProCs said:


> wow i didnt know people kept them
> i thort ya couldnt coz they were endangerd or is that just yellow tails??
> coz ive seen them near my house b4
> they are BIG birds haha
> great photos they look awesome



Yep they are endangered but you can buy Captive bred ones

Mine are all hand reared fully flighted micro chipped (that was scary I assisted) and trained to harness for the odd outing, 2 I finished rearing myself just like having a baby constant food and attention required but worth it.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 24, 2007)

There are always huge black cockies around my place at Sunshine Beach.. Very cool birds but personally I could never keep a bird like that in a cage.

My mate has a cockatoo that does the best horse impression, because it used to live on a farm. And it swears, and says "MMMUUUUMMMM!" in my mate's voice hahaha very funny. Also imitates a cough.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 24, 2007)

PhilK said:


> There are always huge black cockies around my place at Sunshine Beach.. Very cool birds but personally I could never keep a bird like that in a cage.
> 
> My mate has a cockatoo that does the best horse impression, because it used to live on a farm. And it swears, and says "MMMUUUUMMMM!" in my mate's voice hahaha very funny. Also imitates a cough.



Not so much a cage but a holding pen while I am at work, they spend most of their time with us indoors. Noisy sometimes but fun add the Macaw (his speech boarders on R rated at times) we have to the mix and it can be a riot at times


----------



## tan (Oct 24, 2007)

Beautiful, especially love the red on the last pic, very bright!


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 24, 2007)

wow thats awesome
how long did it take to teach em to harness?


----------



## Colin (Oct 24, 2007)

Miss B said:


> I always wanted a cockatoo. Still do, actually.



yes :lol: so you keep telling us :lol:


----------



## PhilK (Oct 24, 2007)

Thought macaws were illegal to own...? Seeing as they are an exotic and are endangered etc etc?


----------



## Miss B (Oct 24, 2007)

Aww cool. Are Macaws still as expensive as they were five or six years ago? I remember enquiring about them, and they were like $5,000 to $7,000 each :shock: :lol:


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 24, 2007)

Gecko_ProCs said:


> wow thats awesome
> how long did it take to teach em to harness?



Not long at all week tops, they love to undo the metal clips though. Very smart birds.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 24, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Thought macaws were illegal to own...? Seeing as they are an exotic and are endangered etc etc?



No Different law applies to birds crazy eh they can still fetch between $4 to 16K depending on the bird. In fact you don't even require a Licence as they are not Australian Natives.

Heres a pic of him

We also have Galahs, Sulphers, Major Mitchell's and Long billed Corella's


----------



## eladidare (Oct 24, 2007)

wow!
b&g's are awesome!
the hyacinth macaws have to be seen to be believed, they are amazing!


----------



## Radar (Oct 24, 2007)

The spix had to be seen to be believed to, sadly that aint gonna happen anymore. 
I've always loved the cockies and larger parrots, we had a sulphur crest at one point that had belonged to my grandfather before he got married, it used to spend its days singing sea shanties and screaming "put the bloody fire out" before lunging at anyone within a couple of meters. He raised it, but denied any knowledge of where its bizarre habits came from. :lol:

When the dogs were barking, it'd call them a few times (using the wrong name ), wolf whistle, then yell "SHADDUP YA HAIRY BUGGERS!!!" at the top of its lungs, was a real crackup. :lol:


----------



## eladidare (Oct 24, 2007)

lol rednut
what are spix???


----------



## Radar (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks to wikipedia............. 

The *Spix's Macaw* (_Cyanopsitta spixii_) is the only member of the parrot genus _*Cyanopsitta*_. This macaw was found in Brazil, in the north part of the state Bahia. The species probably became extinct in the wild around 2000, when the last known wild bird died [2], however, there is a captive population of some 68 individuals [2][3][4]. Most of these individuals are bred in captivity. Of these individuals, only 9 are found in breeding programs of zoos; two birds are in Loro Parque, Tenerife, Spain and seven birds are in the São Paulo Zoo, Brazil. The pair at the Loro Parque produced two young in 2004. Two more young from 2006 are on public display in the Tenerife parrot park (Loro Parque). They have not yet fledged (April 2007). There are no adult Spix's in the Loro park on public display, because they are being kept under high security in the Loro Parque captive breeding centre. The aim of the breeding program is to eventually reintroduce this species back to the wild.[2]
Some 47 animals belong to Sheikh Saoud Bin Mohammed Bin Ali Al Thani in Doha, Qatar, who acquired them from private keepers in the Philippines and Switzerland and founded the Al Wabra Wildlife Preservation Center. It runs its own breeding program which has produced 12 young so far, 7 of them in 2006.[4][5]
This bird is a delicate, blue-grey macaw with long tail and wings. It has a pale ashy-blue head, distinctively square shaped, and pale blue underparts. Its upperparts, wings and long tail are a more vivid blue.


----------



## eladidare (Oct 24, 2007)

hmmmm, might have to check em out... 
thanx rednut


----------



## nickamon (Oct 24, 2007)

Aaaawww, they're beautiful!


----------



## mrmikk (Oct 24, 2007)

They are one of my favourite birds, along with Palm Cockatoos and Macaws.

You have some beautiful birds, nice one.

Just went back and read page 2 of this thread. LUcky you Inkslinger, I take it that is your Macaw, what a beautiful bird.


----------



## Splitmore (Oct 24, 2007)

Red tails aren't necessarily endangered., it's only really the glossy black cockatoo thats classed as endangered.Hows this for bureaucracy in parts of the NT and in WA with the white tailed blacks farmers can legally shoot them if they are deemed to be a pest but take one and give it a loving home and you are a criminal. What a great system we live under!!


----------



## xander (Oct 24, 2007)

I handreared a yellow tail black cockatoo.(not when it was really young though) What formula did you use, Inkslinger?I used roudybush with peanut butter, but Ive heard that Kaytees is really good too.


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 24, 2007)

Great photos


----------



## krusty (Oct 24, 2007)

they are so so nice i would love to have one of them,if you dont mind me asking what would one of them sell for.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 24, 2007)

krusty said:


> they are so so nice i would love to have one of them,if you dont mind me asking what would one of them sell for.




They go for around 1600-2k


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 24, 2007)

Splitmore said:


> Red tails aren't necessarily endangered., it's only really the glossy black cockatoo thats classed as endangered.Hows this for bureaucracy in parts of the NT and in WA with the white tailed blacks farmers can legally shoot them if they are deemed to be a pest but take one and give it a loving home and you are a criminal. What a great system we live under!!



so are Redtail Blacks


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 24, 2007)

xander said:


> I handreared a yellow tail black cockatoo.(not when it was really young though) What formula did you use, Inkslinger?I used roudybush with peanut butter, but Ive heard that Kaytees is really good too.




A commercial mix from the breeder

here are some pics


----------



## krusty (Oct 24, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> They go for around 1600-2k



is that each or a pair.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 24, 2007)

krusty said:


> is that each or a pair.



each takes around 9months to fully wean one so the hand raised are expensive


----------



## krusty (Oct 24, 2007)

cool thanks.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 24, 2007)

krusty said:


> cool thanks.



as a companion animal worth every cent


----------



## 1234webb (Oct 24, 2007)

Awesome animals


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 24, 2007)

some microchipping pics
Was very scary as took one a long time to come round even with the light sedation.


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Oct 24, 2007)

It's funny, yesterday I was at the pet shop admiring the redtail black cockatoo's they were selling (I'd never seen one before), now I come across this thread... I think I should take it as a sign and get me one of those pretty things


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 24, 2007)

0_missy_0 said:


> It's funny, yesterday I was at the pet shop admiring the redtail black cockatoo's they were selling (I'd never seen one before), now I come across this thread... I think I should take it as a sign and get me one of those pretty things



What price did have on it curious??


----------



## Kratos (Oct 24, 2007)

Stunning mate, all of those birds are beautiful. I'll have one of those macaws oneday..... hopefuly


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Oct 24, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> What price did have on it curious??


 
I think it was around the $3000 mark... That's pet shop prices for you


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 24, 2007)

0_missy_0 said:


> I think it was around the $3000 mark... That's pet shop prices for you



In Melbourne pet shop you would pay any where from 4k to 7k buy direct off breeder


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well there you go


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 24, 2007)

0_missy_0 said:


> Well there you go



Make sure it is fully weaned though if it is your first go


----------



## mrmikk (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Ink, do you know of people keeping the palm cockatoos as pets?

Gang Gangs are nice too, but I think they like cool southern climates.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 24, 2007)

mrmikk said:


> Hey Ink, do you know of people keeping the palm cockatoos as pets?
> 
> Gang Gangs are nice too, but I think they like cool southern climates.





Yep but we cant keep them in Vic, Gang gang may be next on the list


----------



## Hickson (Oct 25, 2007)

Gunnedah Bird Sale this year there was a Handreared Red-tail for $1400, and a breeding pair of Yellowtails for $5000.



Hix


----------



## Radar (Oct 25, 2007)

*Damn, I would have gone that RTB if it was healthy, looks like a beauty!*


----------



## Hickson (Oct 25, 2007)

It was!



Hix


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 25, 2007)

Love the yellow tails great price on the redtail


----------

